# Floor Sweeps



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2010)

After dismantling the WWII AR88LF receiver was left with a bunch of small screws nuts and washers laying on the floor and thought what the heck list them along with the other parts on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280549018031&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

It has been an interesting auction so far I have bidders from South Korea, China, Japan, Gt Britain and the U.S.A.

South Korea is a new flag on the map for us, first sale ever.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG... :shock: 

i'll definitely try this though....


----------

